# Cub Cadet XT1 50" 24 hp kohler seized while full of oil?



## TJessie (Jun 1, 2021)

I have a 2016 cub cadet xt1 50" with a 24hp kohler motor that has about 150-ish hours on it. The motor has seized, but I'm not sure why. It was full of oil, and running fine. I stopped to empty the baggers, and it didn't want to start back up. After some investigation, I tried to turn the flywheel thing on top by hand, and it wouldn't budge. My son in law said there is a nylon part inside, that he called an "oil slinger"? which I'd never heard of, that can go bad and cause poor oil circulation. Anyone know more about this? I'm guessing I'm more or less screwed, as far as getting CC or kohler to do anything about it, but the unit still looks new, so I am not pleased!

Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello TJessie, welcome. 

I'm sure that you've pulled the spark plug and tried to crank it? 

Here's one possibility... I always fear this happening to an air-cooled engine. The cooling fins become plugged with chaff, dirt, and cuttings debris. Resulting in overheated engine. Pull the cowling off of your engine and check to see if this is your case. 

Next, pull the head off and check for cylinder wall scoring. If it's not scored, you've got a chance to revive it without major expenditure. 

Check the oil slinger.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I think you will find that your engine has an oil pump, if there is an oil filter screwed onto the engine, then you have a pump, it is rather strange that the engine should sieze when you stopped it to debag, normaly the engine self destructs with a rod through the side of the engine block and this happens when you are not prepared for it, has the engine had regular oil changes?, can you remember hearing any unusual engine sounds as you shut down the engine?.


----------



## Hendricks7x (8 mo ago)

I have a 2021 XT1 that just seized up with 8 hrs on it and full of oil. The dealer is waiting to see if they are going to warranty it.. we shall see.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

TJessie said:


> I have a 2016 cub cadet xt1 50" with a 24hp kohler motor that has about 150-ish hours on it. The motor has seized, but I'm not sure why. It was full of oil, and running fine. I stopped to empty the baggers, and it didn't want to start back up. After some investigation, I tried to turn the flywheel thing on top by hand, and it wouldn't budge. My son in law said there is a nylon part inside, that he called an "oil slinger"? which I'd never heard of, that can go bad and cause poor oil circulation. Anyone know more about this? I'm guessing I'm more or less screwed, as far as getting CC or kohler to do anything about it, but the unit still looks new, so I am not pleased!
> 
> Any info will be appreciated.


 Kohler Warranty expired in 2019 (three years).... Don't let your son-in-law work on it, it has an oil pump, not a splash lube. Should be KT735 Kohler... Normally 1,000 hour engine.


----------



## Firefight-100 (Aug 28, 2021)

What he is referring to is a plastic cam gear. And yes they are prone to destruction in Kohler's. Also plastic governor and oil pump gears.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Firefight-100 said:


> What he is referring to is a plastic cam gear. And yes they are prone to destruction in Kohler's. Also plastic governor and oil pump gears.


It's been so long since I've seen one, I forgot about those early cam gear failures on the 7000 series. The age on this engine (2016) does fall into the range where it could have one of those bad runs of the black nylon cam gears. Kohler fixed the problem long about 2018. You can get either the improved nylon cam gear, or a steel cam gear as a replacement..... 16 010 04-S is nylon for $85, all metal is 32 010 07-S  for $72


----------



## chris young (May 30, 2020)

Hendricks7x said:


> I have a 2021 XT1 that just seized up with 8 hrs on it and full of oil. The dealer is waiting to see if they are going to warranty it.. we shall see.


Any update on your 2021 XT1? I have a 2020 XT1 LT42 with 28 hours and it appears to have put a rod out the side of the engine. I will be calling my dealer soon but wanted to see what your experience was.


----------



## Joe Z (Oct 6, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello TJessie, welcome.
> 
> I'm sure that you've pulled the spark plug and tried to crank it?
> 
> ...


Beside what is mentioned above, check the oil. Is the level higher that you remember or smell of gas? The needle & seat could be bad or just have a speck of derris letting the carb overflow & drain into the crankcase diluting the oil.


----------



## jrelkhunt (8 mo ago)

TJessie said:


> I have a 2016 cub cadet xt1 50" with a 24hp kohler motor that has about 150-ish hours on it. The motor has seized, but I'm not sure why. It was full of oil, and running fine. I stopped to empty the baggers, and it didn't want to start back up. After some investigation, I tried to turn the flywheel thing on top by hand, and it wouldn't budge. My son in law said there is a nylon part inside, that he called an "oil slinger"? which I'd never heard of, that can go bad and cause poor oil circulation. Anyone know more about this? I'm guessing I'm more or less screwed, as far as getting CC or kohler to do anything about it, but the unit still looks new, so I am not pleased!
> 
> Any info will be appreciated.


any time you buy a new small engine riding mower you should buy the 4 year warranty--usually its under $100 and is well worth it...but first take the belt off the engine pulley and then turn the engine over---sometimes other things bent or seized and cause it to look like the engine is---if it is,fill the engine with diesel through the spark plug holes and let it sit for a couple days---then turn the engine over wi8th a wrench without spark plugs in it...if it loosens up,drain the oil out and put fresh oil in it..let it run for a MINUTE OR 2 to see if it starts to bog down..if it does shut it off--if it idles ok then let it run for a bit...lots of times these engines will seize if they over heat for some reason...also Kohler did have problems with their vertical crank shaft motors so you can call kohler--they will tell you if this is one of them..if not if you know how..its easy to take the bottom off the engine to see if something came loose...but before you hire someone to try to fix the motor, there is a company called "BRAND NEW ENGINES" ON THE WEB...THEY SELL YOUR EXACT ENGINE AND MOST OF THE TIME the cost is lower than paying for a engine fix on a kohler..and you still get the engine warranty from kohler for 2 or 3 years....


----------



## Dodge trucker (5 mo ago)

I've had magnets come off the bottom of the flywheel and "lock up" an engine before.


----------

